# I want it NOW!



## upwith inverts! (Oct 11, 2009)

Thought we would make a list of Ts that you can't seem to find on the market, but your eyes roll back in their sockets because you want them that bad 

So here are mine:
Haplopelma schmidti
Brachypelma baumgarteni
Pamphobeteus sp. chicken spider

And the following if they are in fact real:
Xenesthis monstrosa
Citharischius stridulantissimus (thank you world spider catalog, that's the one scientific name I will never learn how to remember)

Dealers, You'd better be listening
(If someone can PM me with a place that sells any of my list, I will do my happy dance. My explicit happy dance.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 11, 2009)

Poecilotheria smithi
Poecilotheria hanumavillasumica


----------



## JC (Oct 11, 2009)

You forgot that Brazilian one. The one that makes a P. metallica look like a rose hair.


----------



## upwith inverts! (Oct 11, 2009)

arachneman said:


> You forgot that Brazilian one. The one that makes a P. metallica look like a rose hair.


Never heard of it. Prob missed something about it when my internet was out a while back.


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 11, 2009)

arachneman said:


> You forgot that Brazilian one. The one that makes a P. metallica look like a rose hair.


_Iridopelma seladonium_?


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> _Iridopelma seladonium_?


Bingo.  That's on my list.


----------



## Roski (Oct 11, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> _Iridopelma seladonium_?


Those are just ridiculous.


----------



## kucouyf (Oct 11, 2009)

Roski said:


> Those are just ridiculous.


  You are wrong! 



I know there is at least one juvenile female in Europe! I need one 
Def on the top of my want-list xD


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

kucouyf said:


> You are wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's wrong that they're ridiculous? :?


----------



## Roski (Oct 11, 2009)

:evil: :evil: :evil: I'm never wrong!

I think something got lost in translation here :?. I am not refuting the possibility of their existence... I am simply observing that they are clearly *ridiculous!!!* :} 












(...PHEW!)


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's a pain doing all the color and resizing, isn't it?  I bet the code looks...well...*ridiculous*.

Yep, sure does.


----------



## Roski (Oct 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Yeah, it's a pain doing all the color and resizing, isn't it?  I bet the code looks...well...*ridiculous*.


You should know, since you quoted the fruits of my labour :}


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Roski said:


> You should know, since you quoted the fruits of my labour :}


Labour?

I thought you lived in the states.  Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## upwith inverts! (Oct 11, 2009)

I think they are real. Most people would say that P. metallica is rediculous. I personally thought they were a photoshpped P. regalis. So I'm just sayin, never say never,


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

upwith inverts! said:


> I think they are real. Most people would say that P. metallica is rediculous. I personally thought they were a photoshpped P. regalis. So I'm just sayin, never say never,


I guess I'm confused as to how we are defining 'ridiculous'.

For the record, I'm pretty certain they exist, if that's what we're talking about.


----------



## Roski (Oct 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> For the record, I'm pretty certain they exist, if that's what we're talking about.


+1. 

Sorry for the North American jargon confusion.

Joe, I currently live in that big frozen wasteland slightly to your... uh... North.


----------



## Exo (Oct 11, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> _Iridopelma seladonium_?


This one is on my "wish I could get one list" along with the chicken spider and that trap-door tarantula. :drool:


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Roski said:


> +1.
> 
> Sorry for the North American jargon confusion.
> 
> Joe, I currently live in that big frozen wasteland slightly to your... uh... North.


You live in Cuba?  
Kidding.

Georgia?
Kidding.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 11, 2009)

Dangit, he beat me.

I still want those pokies.

I shall give $100 for the next person to get me both of those sp I listed to me shipped express. ;P


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Georgia?
> 
> .


*HA HA BEAT YOU!!!!!!*

Seriously, though.  Why are you up so late?  Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 11, 2009)

No it is not.

+

Tomorrow is a holiday.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

What holiday?


----------



## mouldylemons (Oct 11, 2009)

What I REALLY want:
- All of them!!!


----------



## Exo (Oct 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> What holiday?


Columbus day.....poor guy, you must be living under a rock.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 11, 2009)

Gah! beat again.


----------



## JC (Oct 11, 2009)

columbus baby! no school, woot woot!


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Exo said:


> Columbus day.....poor guy, you must be living under a rock.


Well, I don't go to school (online college doesn't really take days off), and I don't work, so yeah, I pretty much live under a rock.


----------



## night4now (Oct 11, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> No it is not.
> 
> +
> 
> Tomorrow is a holiday.


Tomorrow is a holiday?!?! Sweet, that saves me from calling in sick!;P


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 11, 2009)

I also want Aphonopelma sp. "Navy Blue" (Saw it in my TKG)


----------



## vohnholley (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Joe, i have a baumgartini on my list also but i havent seen anyone that has any slings as of yet!!! I esnt one really bad! I want a xenethis sling however after talking to paul from cali he said i will have to come out of my pocket with a little more than i want to spend.  When i spoke to the guy from oasis last month i told him i was looking for a baumgarteniand he said good luck..
That sucks


Also, Is there a spider catalogue or mag?


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 11, 2009)

Maraca horrida! Thats on my wishlist and trying to get a few. Even if its overseas!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 11, 2009)

hmmmm....

I would also have to say _Iridopelma seladonium_. 
As well as _b. baumgarteni_. and that one all blue tarantula. I don't remember what they were calling it, just that there was a lot of debate as to weather it was real or not.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it was either Theraphosidae sp. "Blue" or Lasiodora sp. "Blue" (or " bleu", not sure.)


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 11, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I think it was either Theraphosidae sp. "Blue" or Lasiodora sp. "Blue" (or " bleu", not sure.)


Yeah thats it. I would get that as well but currently not available.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 11, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I think it was either Theraphosidae sp. "Blue" or Lasiodora sp. "Blue" (or " bleu", not sure.)


ya something like that. truly incredible!


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Link          ?


----------



## Roski (Oct 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Link          ?


Do a search, Joe (click here)  

*ducks*







Edit: The video link from post #50... (A lot to wade through in that thread)


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 11, 2009)

I know I replied to the thread. I am currently looking for it in my subscribed threads. There a youtube video of it live!

LOL. good one *Roski!*

EDIT: found it... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=146920

[YOUTUBE]Xj6bdhHvV-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crawltech (Oct 11, 2009)

heres a link...http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...mages?q=Iridopelma+seladonium&hl=en&sa=N&um=1 

a little late on this topic....oh well


----------



## Roski (Oct 11, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> EDIT: found it... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=146920


Beat you to it 

Edit: Ahhh you embedded the vid... I just lazily hyperlinked  Well played


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 11, 2009)

_Heteroscodra crassipes, S. satanas, I. seladonium,_ and that so-called "Rattlesnake Tarantula."  

I'd put _E. olivacea_ on this list, but I do see them listed from time to time in the classifieds, though not all that often....and they generally seem to be more spendy than _M. balfouri._ Talk about rediculous!!!!


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 11, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> What holiday?


My friggin birthday! 

also, columbus day


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 11, 2009)

Roski said:


> Beat you to it
> 
> Edit: Ahhh you embedded the vid... I just lazily hyperlinked  Well played


Wheres that smily with the tongue sticking out 

This will do :5:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 11, 2009)

upwith inverts! said:


> Thought we would make a list of Ts that you can't seem to find on the market, but your eyes roll back in their sockets because you want them that bad


*upwith inverts*, I have to ask because it was the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw this thread...

Did you intend to reference this song from Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory?

Since I don't like that film here is the song, Draco Malfoy Style:


[YOUTUBE]_cRPnazUQ4s[/YOUTUBE]


This song reminds me... "performing baboons" would be a very very cool addition to my collection, and I am now adding that to my short little list of T's I want to obtain at some point in the future.

Just imagine it: _performing OBT's_. That is almost better than getting my own army of flying Usambara Baboon Tarantulas. _Almost_, but not quite.


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Roski said:


> Do a search, Joe (click here)
> 
> *ducks*
> 
> ...




Also: 

Joe, you just got told...


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 11, 2009)

Look! I commented in that Theraphosidae sp. "Turmalina" vid! lol (Yo es Reptile656)


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Roski said:


> Do a search, Joe (click here)
> 
> *ducks*
> 
> ...


Too lazy to embed the vid and you peg me for not searching?  Ha! :}

Spider looks cool.


----------



## Roski (Oct 11, 2009)

Pshh. I'll take that as a thank you


----------



## upwith inverts! (Oct 11, 2009)

To the person who asked if I was quoting a song, no. That movie freaked me out.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 11, 2009)

upwith inverts! said:


> To the person who asked if I was quoting a song, no. That movie freaked me out.


rofl


I am _so_ glad to hear that - it freaked me out too.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 11, 2009)

Roski said:


> Pshh. I'll take that as a thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## upwith inverts! (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, title makes me think of the song I wanna rock (twisted sister is amazing)
Man, hijacking my own thread


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 11, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> I know I replied to the thread. I am currently looking for it in my subscribed threads. There a youtube video of it live!
> 
> LOL. good one *Roski!*
> 
> ...


Yes, if that exists, do want.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2009)

SDR said:


> Yes, if that exists, do want.


Agreed.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 12, 2009)

A new one for my list *Bonnetina cyaneifemur*


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> A new one for my list *Bonnetina cyaneifemur*


oh ya! Those are pretty awesome. I've seen them for sale a few times, but not very often.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 12, 2009)

Ariel said:


> oh ya! Those are pretty awesome. I've seen them for sale a few times, but not very often.


And when they are for sale again I'm first in line.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 12, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> And when they are for sale again I'm first in line.


lol. i wish I could be, but my dad freaked out on me with the last ones I brought home, I won't be getting anymore until I move out.


----------



## Teal (Oct 12, 2009)

*Holy dayum!! I. seladonium are INSANE looking!! Very cool

And E. olivacea are just friggin gorgeous.. do want! 

Other than that... everything I want is pretty readily found haha. Maybe I need to start researching some into other types of Ts... until I find something I really want but that is really expensive and rare haha*


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 12, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> [YOUTUBE]Xj6bdhHvV-M[/YOUTUBE]


You know, all because of this video, I had a dream about these spiders last night.  There were 3 of them in a 20-gallon at some school in their student lounge or something.  Strange dream.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## desole (Oct 12, 2009)

*news*

i didn t hear that names before. Mmmm? i will look for more information.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 12, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> You know, all because of this video, I had a dream about these spiders last night.  There were 3 of them in a 20-gallon at some school in their student lounge or something.  Strange dream.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


I had a dream my smithi molted.... I checked this morning and didn't happen.


----------



## deathcrew (Oct 12, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> You know, all because of this video, I had a dream about these spiders last night.  There were 3 of them in a 20-gallon at some school in their student lounge or something.  Strange dream.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


Joe,lets find that school and boost some T's.


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 12, 2009)

_Aphonopelma mooreae_
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=154
_Aphonopelma burica_
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=627
_Pamphobeteus_ sp. "Chicken Spider"
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=422
_Iridopelma seladonium_
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=412
_Holothele_ sp. "Columbia"
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=895
_Brachypelma schroederi_
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=473
_Megaphobema mesomelas_
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=233


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, mesomelas aren't difficult to get!


----------



## campj (Oct 12, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> _Aphonopelma burica_
> http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=627


Swift's has this exact same picture with a spider he's calling Aphonopelma crinirufum... not sure if the name is wrong or the picture is wrong, but he might have them.

On second thought, the pictures are SLIGHTLY different, so I'm wrong.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 12, 2009)

This thread is going to make me broke with all the special species!:drool:


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 12, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> _Aphonopelma mooreae_
> http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=154
> _Aphonopelma burica_
> http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=627
> ...


Since when are mesomelas blue like that?  Normally black and red.  Definitely awesome looking Ts


----------



## AllieCat (Oct 12, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> _Holothele_ sp. "Columbia"
> http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=895


WOW!!!  I want that one!!!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 12, 2009)

AllieCat said:


> WOW!!!  I want that one!!!!


Now _THAT_ is a terrestrial I would gladly move out a couple arboreals for!!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 12, 2009)

How big does it grow (legspan) Holothele sp. "Columbia


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 12, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> How big does it grow (legspan) Holothele sp. "Columbia


Around 3".

_I. seladonium_ max out at around half that size IIRC!


----------



## codykrr (Oct 12, 2009)

how come no one has mention E. olivicea!!!  ive only seen them on he boards 3 or 4 times..and james tuttle has one now for 175!!! i want one so bad id sell my wife!!haha


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 12, 2009)

codykrr said:


> how come no one has mention E. olivicea!!!  ive only seen them on he boards 3 or 4 times..and james tuttle has one now for 175!!! i want one so bad id sell my wife!!haha


You should comb throuh this thread again, because I did......And I'd sell the kids and throw my ex-wife in as a freebie for one of those gorgeous beauties!!!!


----------



## codykrr (Oct 12, 2009)

man...you just want to get rid of your kids and ex wife bad huh hahaha....


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 12, 2009)

Naw....just the ex. Using kids as bribery. ;P


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 12, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> And I'd sell the kids and throw my ex-wife in as a freebie for one of those gorgeous beauties!!!!


Signature worthy!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 13, 2009)

jbm150 said:


> Since when are mesomelas blue like that?  Normally black and red.  Definitely awesome looking Ts


Maybe there's a blue form of mesomelas? :?


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 13, 2009)

jbm150 said:


> Since when are mesomelas blue like that?  Normally black and red.  Definitely awesome looking Ts


I don't think you followed the correct link.  

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=233


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, that is the same link you posted originally, and the spider is bluish.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 13, 2009)

ok...this is weird. when I clicked on it yesterday it was bluish like others have been saying, i just clicked on it now and its the same pic, but the spiders brown now... I think i've lost it.


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 13, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Yes, that is the same link you posted originally, and the spider is bluish.


Weird; I'm seeing a dull, brown _M. mesomelas_. :? 

Would you ID this bluish spider you're seeing as _M. mesomelas_, or something else?


Ariel said:


> ok...this is weird. when I clicked on it yesterday it was bluish like others have been saying, i just clicked on it now and its the same pic, but the spiders brown now... I think i've lost it.


Very weird. :?

Was the blue spider one of these:

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/...=desc&query=megaphobema&x=32&y=19&=Search+%BB?


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 13, 2009)

I also see it as bluish.


----------



## Jackuul (Oct 13, 2009)

If I could have them now... it would be two females of every species in the genus Grammostola, with the exception of the roseas (I have two) and the "False Rose" just being one (My Sweetie is a 'false rose' - G. porteri, but to be honest I haven't a clue if that is really a different species or a breeder listed species, although I trust them since I got it from here.  Best. Spider. Ever.).  So, if I could specify, I would want 2 immature females of every species in Grammostola.  I love the Grammies.


----------



## FireGuyX (Oct 13, 2009)

I want the Pamphobeteus vespertinus.


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought everyone was crazy about the mesomelas, the pic that I saw looked like every other one I've seen.  Definitely a beautiful T, but no blue...


----------



## Loudog760 (Oct 13, 2009)

Grammostola rosea!


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 13, 2009)

FireGuyX said:


> I want the Pamphobeteus vespertinus.


Yup, along with every other Pamphobeteus out there.  Of course, I would like if those species could be DESCRIBED first...


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was looking at that blue mesomelas again and noticed that the leaves around it are also blue.  The pic itself just has too much blue scale


----------



## Roski (Oct 13, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I don't think you followed the correct link.
> 
> http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=233





Ariel said:


> ok...this is weird. when I clicked on it yesterday it was bluish like others have been saying, i just clicked on it now and its the same pic, but the spiders brown now... I think i've lost it.


That is mad freaky, stupid technology...

It was blue on my home laptop (both times) but now at the campus library it's brown. 

:? pigmentation fail


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 13, 2009)

_Holothele_ sp. "Columbia"
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=895

I'm going to have to add this to my list despite its small size. Too nice!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 13, 2009)

Roski said:


> That is mad freaky, stupid technology...
> 
> It was blue on my home laptop (both times) but now at the campus library it's brown.
> 
> :? pigmentation fail


I think it's something directly related to his site. There is a pic on his site of a _G. rosea_ RCF that is blue on my laptop everytime I look at it, but fine on my iPhone. Since I saw that last night, I've been comparing other pics from various websites between iPhone and laptop. Nothing wrong with the pics on Arachnoboards, or myspace, or photobucket, or anywhere else that I've looked. Weird, huh?

Then again, I'd love a blue colormorph rosie!!!!


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm quite anal about how my monitor is calibrated... and there's is absolutely nothing blue about the M. mesomelas image on my end.  It's pretty dramatic how images will appear on different monitors.

Eric


----------



## Roski (Oct 13, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> I think it's something directly related to his site. There is a pic on his site of a _G. rosea_ RCF that is blue on my laptop everytime I look at it, but fine on my iPhone. Since I saw that last night, I've been comparing other pics from various websites between iPhone and laptop. Nothing wrong with the pics on Arachnoboards, or myspace, or photobucket, or anywhere else that I've looked. Weird, huh?
> 
> Then again, I'd love a blue colormorph rosie!!!!


Ah, glad to know I wasn't going totally bonkers (though I could probably benefit from more sleep). 

Thanks for doing the field work  Though I would still love an explanation...

And sheesh, every time I read something about a rosie on these boards I _still _think it's talking about me...


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 16, 2009)

Another cool one:

http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=379


----------



## HaploFool (Oct 20, 2009)

Haplopelma Spec. Bach Ma

MUST.... HAVE!!!


----------



## Mistegirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My want list is full of pretty common guys, I'd love a Pterinochilus murinus, Avicularia metallica and a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.  Now to just find the room for them!


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 27, 2009)

Blue fang, Singepore blue (can u guess my favorite color?), GBB... lots cause this condition with me at this moment. 
 I'll be happy if I can just get some news on that arboreal in Mexico being either a new T or P. redunctus. In either case, it's on my wishlist.


----------

